# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  BJ Lawson - Is he running again in 2012?

## AdamT

Anyone know if he's said anything?
http://www.lawsonforcongress.com/

----------


## sailingaway

I'd be interested in knowing that.  Or having him move to a state like... is it North or South Dakota where the Dem Senator is retiring? We could do something there.

----------


## Southron

How about helping Glen out in the NC State House instead?

----------


## acptulsa

Unfortunately, he's running for the Libertarian nomination for president.  I say unfortunately, as since he made this decision the incumbent District 2 U.S. Represenative has announced that he will retire from the House.  It would have been nice to know this earlier.

So, B.J. is looking to do better than Barr, and we're trying to figure out who to run for the vacant seat.

*EDIT:*  Hoo boy, what a brain fart.  I can tell B.J. Lawson from R.J. Harris.  Yes I can.

I must have slept some in the last three years.  Sorry.  I don't have a clue what Lawson is up to...

----------


## tsai3904

After the general election he wrote this:




> So what comes next?
> 
> I called David Price last night -- unfortunately I wasn't able to speak with him personally, but I left a message on his voicemail.
> 
> I congratulated him on winning re-election. Then I told him that while I was willing to concede this election, I am not willing to concede our country.
> 
> *I will see him again in 2012.*


Also, according to FEC reports, his Lawson for Congress is still active and filing quarterly reports.  It's not clear if it's left over from 2010 or if it's active for 2012.

----------


## erowe1

Have the results of NC redistricting been made public yet?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Have the results of NC redistricting been made public yet?


we are meeting the week of July 13th to ratify the redistricting process.

----------


## eduardo89

> we are meeting the week of July 13th to ratify the redistricting process.


How'd your district turn out?

----------


## sailingaway

> How'd your district turn out?


this^^

----------


## AdamT

Bump for Lawson info. I emailed him, haven't heard back yet.

----------


## Austin

I've heard rumors that he might run for a higher office later on.

----------


## libertybrewcity

he needs to run for state house...i'd donate money then. third time is not a charm for this house seat

----------


## Patrick Henry

I was going to post this same question today! I sure hope he runs. He seems to be as principled as the good Dr.

----------


## sailingaway

> After the general election he wrote this:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, according to FEC reports, his Lawson for Congress is still active and filing quarterly reports.  It's not clear if it's left over from 2010 or if it's active for 2012.


WOOT!!

But I wish he were willing to move to an easier district.  I guess he can't with his patients being there, but he is definitely one of the best and I want to see him elected.

----------


## trey4sports

I really hope BJ decides to run once again, but this time in a much fairer district.

----------


## Thomas

I don't think anyone in the movement is more loved than Lawson other than Ron

----------


## AdamT

I received an answer from him, this is regarding his updated name tag in the For Liberty re-cut. He said to put "Entrepreneur, NC Congressional Candidate" so it must mean he's running. Nice!

----------


## Sola_Fide

Awesome.  I was just thinking about Morgan Freeman.

----------


## sailingaway

> I received an answer from him, this is regarding his updated name tag in the For Liberty re-cut. He said to put "Entrepreneur, NC Congressional Candidate" so it must mean he's running. Nice!


No getting him to move to North Dakota to run for Senate?  

Well, I guess that would be a major dislocation in the event he didn't win.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> No getting him to move to North Dakota to run for Senate?  
> 
> Well, I guess that would be a major dislocation in the event he didn't win.


i think it would be a stretch for most people to just pick up their lives and move to another state just to run for office..maybe except for a college student

----------


## Thomas

I wish he would wait to run for Senate in 2014. If he runs for Congress again and loses he'll be a perennial candidate and 3 time loser in a row. He'll be finished politically.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> How'd your district turn out?


Won't know until July 13th

----------


## Eric21ND

> No getting him to move to North Dakota to run for Senate?  
> 
> Well, I guess that would be a major dislocation in the event he didn't win.


We'd love to have him!  We have a severe lack of worthy liberty candidates here in North Dakota.

----------


## trey4sports

Any update on BJ running?

----------


## tanstaafl

I am proud that I donated repeatedly to Ron Paul and Rand Paul.  Two great investments in my book.

From what I've seen of BJ Lawson via the internet he is a remarkable man with remarkable courage, values, knowledge, integrity, charisma, creativity, business sense, and ability to communicate.

I would like a chance to give some financial support to this man.  After Rand Paul I regard BJ as the next most-logical person who should get concentrated support and get elected.  Although I do wish he was in a more Constitutionally inclined district, he does appear to be making progress (or his district appears to be coming to its senses).  

His web site appears to be stuck on Nov 3, 2010.  Would someone please ask him to, at least, freshen his home page so I can find out if he is even accepting donations for 2012 at this time?

----------


## KingRobbStark

Lawson needs to move to Pauls district

----------


## Patrick Henry

I watched a bunch of Lawson vids on youtube last night. Man I sure hope he runs again. Like somebody mentioned, I too wish he would update his website. Amash, Rand, Lee etc.... are all amazing liberty folks and I believe are 100% as liberty minded as Lawson, but for some reason Lawson just seems to be on another level to me. I think it is because he doesn't really tame his message as much. He seems to be more like Ron than anyone else.

Does anybody else think the same?

----------


## trey4sports

> I watched a bunch of Lawson vids on youtube last night. Man I sure hope he runs again. Like somebody mentioned, I too wish he would update his website. Amash, Rand, Lee etc.... are all amazing liberty folks and I believe are 100% as liberty minded as Lawson, but for some reason *Lawson just seems to be on another level to me. I think it is because he doesn't really tame his message as much. He seems to be more like Ron than anyone else.*
> 
> Does anybody else think the same?



Agreed. 

IIRC, BJ was asked what his title should be on the re-cut version of "For Liberty" and he responded NC congressional candidate, so i believe that is an indication he is going to run again.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

AdamT made this video for BJ while we were filming For Liberty 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3B-6aiFVWg

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Agreed. 
> 
> IIRC, BJ was asked what his title should be on the re-cut version of "For Liberty" and he responded NC congressional candidate, so i believe that is an indication he is going to run again.


Good news indeed. Now when do candidates usually begin running "officially"?

----------


## Imperial

I have an article on NC congressional redistricting in the works, and right now BJ has been speculated to run again in NC-04, primary Ellmers in NC-02, or run for Brad Miller's NC-13. He has not announced any plans yet.

----------


## trey4sports

> I have an article on NC congressional redistricting in the works, and right now BJ has been speculated to run again in NC-04, primary Ellmers in NC-02, or run for Brad Miller's NC-13. He has not announced any plans yet.


Please forgive my ignorance but how does he have a choice? I thought you had to run for the district you live in?

----------


## White Bear Lake

New, revised NC congressional district plans out today:



What district does Lawson live in? 6? 4? 2?

I know Gunny lives in 13, now.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

CD2 I believe

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Please forgive my ignorance but how does he have a choice? I thought you had to run for the district you live in?


In reconstruction states, you are required by Federal law to take race into account at redistricting, but candidates may run for any Congressional district in their State.

----------


## TCE

Wouldn't doubt that this isn't the final version. Is it possible all of these are trial balloons to gauge how the establishment likes each?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Wouldn't doubt that this isn't the final version. Is it possible all of these are trial balloons to gauge how the establishment likes each?


Anything is possible

----------


## truthspeaker

Bump for BJ Lawson! 

I'd support his campaign any day.

----------


## Southron

Is there anything that could convince him to run for a NC state seat?

----------


## Oldsouljer

> CD2 I believe


Hope you're right. CD2 would be an excellent district for him to run in. CD13, not so much.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Bump for any news.

----------


## HoppForLiberty

I spoke with BJ back when Ron Paul was at NCSU and he had no plans. He had started a new business. Of course that was in the spring of 2011 so alot could have changed.

----------


## -C-

He should just run for general assembly. His last campaign was ran by an idiot from cali, so if he does run, hopefully he doesn't have the same manager. I still see cars with Price magnets on them...took my lawson magnet off, was starting to cause my paint to bubble/rust underneath.

----------


## TheDrakeMan

Sorry but I'm not a fan of BJ. His last run really disappointed me. He had a sure chance at becoming a State Senator, state rep, or something. But instead ran in a race he knew he would have a hard time in. He should have waited until the state was redistricted.

----------


## NC Liberty

I live in Prices district and the way my district was drawn was nearly impossible for anything other than a democrat to win.  I am extremely close to R. Elmers district and that woman has to be the biggest fraud to have ever gone to Washington from NC.  I hope I am redistricted to dist. 2 and maybe lawson can overtake her seat.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I live in Prices district and the way my district was drawn was nearly impossible for anything other than a democrat to win.  I am extremely close to R. Elmers district and that woman has to be the biggest fraud to have ever gone to Washington from NC.  I hope I am redistricted to dist. 2 and maybe lawson can overtake her seat.


oh hai there!

----------


## Patrick Henry

Darn!

We need BJ! He is the closest to Ron than anyone else IMO. I hope he will consider running for something. 




> I spoke with BJ back when Ron Paul was at NCSU and he had no plans. He had started a new business. Of course that was in the spring of 2011 so alot could have changed.

----------


## amy31416

> Sorry but I'm not a fan of BJ. His last run really disappointed me. He had a sure chance at becoming a State Senator, state rep, or something. But instead ran in a race he knew he would have a hard time in. He should have waited until the state was redistricted.


I think BJ's great, but I agree that he should probably run for a different office at this point. His only flaw was being too optimistic.

----------

